
Facebook has another mobile problem: Google  Instant Photo Upload - robwoodbridge
http://untether.tv/2012/facebook-has-another-mobile-problem-google-instant-photo-upload//
======
tr0ndizzle
People keep comparing the new iOS app feature to iCloud. It's not about
iCould, it's about disrupting Facebook in the mobile social space.

